# Simplicity 7116 how to check transmission



## waltweb (Nov 4, 2016)

On the 7116 that I got from my dad, after getting the motor running smoothly, was going across the yard as I have done plenty of times when the tractor basically slowed to a stop and will not go forward or backwards. The tractor had the hand control replaced with a foot pedal. I have verified all of the linkage back to the piece in front of the transmission. The bushing travels freely up and down the slot and the lever to the transmission is moving the shaft. Could the hydrostatic be out of fluid and how do you check if it can be. Sort of justified at this point as I can not see any issue with the linkages and even hooked up the original with no difference

Thanks for any ideas on this
Walter


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Can you post the model # off the silver tag??

Look on the left side of the trans,and see if there's a filter,if so,replace it.


----------



## waltweb (Nov 4, 2016)

Id no 1691382. 001753

Yes has filter on the left side. What type of oil would I use and where do you add oil to it?


----------



## waltweb (Nov 4, 2016)

Id no 1691382. 001753

Yes has filter on the left side. What type of oil would I use and where do you add oil to it?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I believe you use Dextron ATF,in them.
Here's a link for a free service manual dowload(PDF).....hope it helps.

https://www.simplicitymfg.com/na/en...s.productmanuals.html?searchrequested=1691382


----------

